# getting old G4 PowerBook online via new iPhone 4



## garywg (May 14, 2011)

For years I've been using my old machine online with my Verizon Wireless USB720; I continue to do so successfully. Also, I can surf anywhere wifi is available. However, when I fire-up my iPhone Personal Hotspot, my PowerBook recognizes the hotspot signal, but fails to allow any throughput.
Any ideas? Might my PowerPC's IBM chip be incompatible with my new toy?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This is Apple's page about it. Are you trying to connect Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, or USB?


----------

